# Lilith, my friend, we miss you.



## urchin (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, we need your help. 

A few months ago, some of you may remember, I asked for help finding a friend. She was okay after all with her family in Idaho, I just didn't know where she was.

Well now she is missing. I can't go into details but her family and I think she plans on being back because she didn't take some things she loves like the tambourine I bought her. She also didn't tell me anything or leave a note, which is not like her. We know she took her pack and sleeping bag but besides that her mom said she didn't seem to take anything else. 

She hasn't contacted anyone but late Sunday night she seemed to have gotten on Facebook and saw some messages. There is a small chance it was not her because a few days before she lost her iPod (which I am sure is part of the reason she has not let me, the person she loves and trusts most, know anything) but we are holding out hope. She probably hasn't thought to stop by a library yet since Monday was Memorial Day and it throws off things a bit. 

Anyway her name is Lilith and here are some photos of her. Please please help us find her. She is my best friend and her family at least wants to know she is okay.


----------



## janktoaster (May 28, 2014)

I hope you find her and that she's safe. I'll remember the face


----------



## urchin (May 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Jank. It's appreciated a lot. It's taken a bit of a toll on me and her mom. She's been missing since Saturday and I found out Sunday. Ever since I made it my mission to find her to at least know how she is.


----------



## DesertRat (May 28, 2014)

Hopefully she's safe and just decided to go "off the grid" for a few. I'll keep an eye out here in Northern Nevada.


----------



## urchin (May 29, 2014)

I found out where she is/is headed. Don't ask how and I won't lie.

Is she okay? I don't know.Maybe now but not soon.....


----------



## DesertRat (May 29, 2014)

urchin said:


> I found out where she is/is headed. Don't ask how and I won't lie.
> 
> Is she okay? I don't know.Maybe now but not soon.....



No questions from me.

At least you found her.


----------



## urchin (May 30, 2014)

We didn't find her yet, but we are close.


----------



## DesertRat (May 30, 2014)

I read too much into your post.

Apologies.


----------



## urchin (May 30, 2014)

It's okay. It means a lot that people even care to keep an eye out. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Sip (May 30, 2014)

Good luck, Urchin. We're rooting for her.


----------



## urchin (Jun 2, 2014)

She is headed to or in the Eugene/Springfield area. We have yet to hear from her. Please anyone in that area keep an eye out for her. If you see her at least tell her to check at Station 7. I left my number there and tomorrow will leave more info.


----------



## urchin (Jun 6, 2014)

She is in Portland. Seen as recently as Monday. Maybe today too. I am in Portland too. If you see me please give me help. I will provide any info you need and would love to just have someone there. 

I am black, have a purple hat on, a purple and black pack, red melodica case, and a tambourine on my chest.


----------



## urchin (Jun 8, 2014)

I found her just after noon today. She is safe and sound with her family and I now.


----------



## DesertRat (Jun 8, 2014)

That is damn awesome! Glad you found her. 

Hats off and Bravo!


----------



## urchin (Jun 8, 2014)

I am too. Now I can deal with my own issues.


----------

